

The button has ended - idoco
http://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton

======
meesterdude
What a circle jerk. I have definitely felt a shift in the culture and appeal
of reddit audience over the years; the maturity level has noticeably dropped.

That this was a thing only clarifies that nature further for me. Interesting
and meaningful discourse is replaced by empty discussion or pointless
references.

So this was an experiment, eh? what did it test? what did it do? people
pressed a button, and got a color badge depending on how close to 0 they got
it. What does that establish or prove? It's just a shiny distraction with no
real value. It gave people something trivial to talk about; it's like the
weather, but on a website. On HN we talk about income equality, digital
rights, ethical business practices; and on reddit they talk about the button
and what color they got.

I enjoy experiments, and trying new things, things that lead to some
improvement or better understanding. This was none of that.

I still get value from reddit, and obviously more niche subs are more
reasonable places; but there's definitely a layer of 14 year old in there
somewhere.

------
chris_wot
So what exactly is this?

